# New Here - I need help!



## LilacRose (Jun 23, 2014)

I am new here...I have tried Googling information on what is going on with me. I'm a generally healthy 29 year old woman. Thyroid issues do not run in my family.

In 2012, I was diagnosed with subacute thyroiditis. They told me it would go away on its own, and it didn't. I stupidly didn't keep up and get the blood tests every 6 months like I was supposed to.

Fast forward to about 3 months ago, I was having a lot of the same symptoms. Finally, a pounding/racing heart sent me to the ER. They did a blood panel there and told me I was hyperthyroid.

Last week I had a Thyroid Iodine Uptake test done. I got the results today - Subacute Thyroiditis (AGAIN)....its recurring so they wonder if there is "ectopic tissue"...? I've never even heard of this. I'm being referred to Endocrinology. What does this mean? How do they treat it? Can it be reoccuring Subacute Thyroiditis without the ectopic tissue? I don't like the sound of it at all.

Any advice or kind words or information would be wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## LilacRose (Jun 23, 2014)

Also, let me add that in 2012 an Endocrinologist did an ultrasound of my thyroid and didn't see anything unusual....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the Board.

If the RAIU indicated hyper; then you are.

Recommending some further tests to get to the bottom of this. You will find them above.

Why would you suspect ectopic thyroid tissue? When do you see the endo?


----------

